# playing in the paddock on a sunny day!



## ballybee (Aug 25, 2010)

Hi everyone 

I found a fantastic paddock to walk Tummel in a while ago, not even 10 minutes from the house. Well today i persuaded the OH to come with me and Tummel to the paddock and we had an amazing hour sitting in the paddock chatting while Tummel ran riot(ish). Theres a deer watering hole at the entrance to the paddock which he eventually jumped into  and we now have a very happy chappy snoozing in his crate


----------



## Jackie99 (Mar 5, 2010)

Looks lovely


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

He looks like he had a brilliant time


----------



## Thedogsdinner (Apr 25, 2011)

Looks like a fantastic walk  x x


----------



## ukmutz (Mar 23, 2008)

That is one happy looking dog  Bet he was fast asleep as soon as you got home.


----------



## xpalaboyx (Jun 17, 2008)

I am so jealous with your beautiful field! So cute Tummel had a blast!


----------



## ballybee (Aug 25, 2010)

lol thanks everyone, we got in, he had a drink and then collapsed on a towel at my feet for about an hour before he could be bothered getting up for his dinner  i love that field just really hoping the estate don't put any livestock in it as then i'll have nowhere quite so nice to take him


----------



## nikki2009 (Feb 5, 2011)

aww they are lovley pics


----------



## xhuskyloverx (May 5, 2010)

Lovely piccies and looks like a lovely place to walk


----------

